# what a drag



## massaman (Oct 1, 2009)

been taking care of my insects today and then my mom became real sick and so she got called a ambulance and is being evaluated and I think its the swine flu and well just hope I dont get it and just kind of have alot on my plate for now taking care of 2 dogs all my mantises and my dad who has alzheimers and what have you. but just hope she dont have it but all i know is it sucks when things like this happen but all I can do is pray and hope its not the swine flu!The good thing is got family and some great neighbors as well so just gotta keep a positive outlook!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 1, 2009)

Sucks dude, good luck, just look for the positive things


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2009)

You bettcha! I am praying for her and hope she gets better soon!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 1, 2009)

Hopefully she will be fine and no one in your family will get the swine flu. Good luck and do stay positive as lemmiwinks said.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry man to hear about that. She will be in my thoughts and prays for you. I hope she gets better.


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 2, 2009)

Hope your mother feels better.  

I've had the swine flu before and it is no worse than the regular flu. It is just overrated by the news IMO.


----------



## massaman (Oct 2, 2009)

well all she had was vertigo and guess that does get nasty!

was not vertigo but rather LABRYNTHITIS


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 3, 2009)

massaman said:


> well all she had was vertigo and guess that does get nasty!


Yeah, that's a real bummer man.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 9, 2009)

i must admit the only reason i opened this thread because i thought id find an awesome conversation about drag queens or even drag princesses(dont judge me people!)

anyways hope your family is doing fine!


----------

